# Hermosas cosas del pasado



## dagger (Dic 23, 2008)

Que les parece lo que encontre olvidado en un estante.....este hermoso compresor - expansor HOLLIMAR c4.
de la epoca en que se usaban los vinilos....esta en perfecto estado de funcionamiento...seria interesante comprobar en un home procesando la señal en los dos frontales para ver el realce no ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2008)

Aahhhhhhh!
Mirá la ficha DIN de 5 patas.....aaahhhhhh....que groso......aaahhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Dic 23, 2008)

ezavalla, tu tono es medio burlesco?! 
para mi es una reliquia !


----------



## Guest (Dic 23, 2008)

queria contribuir con este modesto electroarte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2008)

enca dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla, tu tono es medio burlesco?!
> para mi es una reliquia !



No! Es que se me cae la baba!
Para mi tambien es una reliquia...


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 24, 2008)

que maquinonnn  ese holimar...alguien se acuerda de los ken brown? audinac? yo tengo un pequeñisima coleccion de esos..


----------



## capitanp (Dic 25, 2008)

un buen post para mostrar nuestros tesoros

dbx Model 110 Subharmonic Synthesizer


----------



## ls2k (Dic 25, 2008)

jeje tan buenas las fotos lo que es yo tengo un amplificador telefunkken del 81


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

no nos prives de de esas joyas, publica una foto.

propongo publiquemos no solamente la foto "exterior" sino tambien "interior" y si es posible hacer un esquema !



.


----------



## Machimbre (Dic 27, 2008)

Un amplificador estereo "de estado sólido" marca Philips


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2008)

Uuppppsssss! Las fichas de parlantes! No me acuerdo como se llamaban pero tenían dos patitas, una redonda y otra plana --> Eran polarizadas! Voy a ver si encuentro las que debo tener guardadas...

Ahhhh que épocas esas....ahhhh


----------



## diego_z (Dic 27, 2008)

por mi parte tengo en el altillo un sinto ken brow siempre con ganas de ponerlo en marcha , que maravillas !


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 27, 2008)

Cambiando un poco el tema... alguien recuerda las primeras computadoras?







Esta es la commodore 16... la primer computadora que use.... se conectaba a la tele.. los programas se guardaban en cassette y tomaba como 20 minutos cargarlos


----------



## pepechip (Dic 28, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Cambiando un poco el tema... alguien recuerda las primeras computadoras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te creas que te sales del tema. Fuente obtenida en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64



> La Commodore 64 fue la computadora que inspiró a muchos músicos y programadores y es posiblemente el ordenador de 8 bits de culto más importante, junto con el simpático Spectrum. En el año 2006 existe una comunidad de usuarios muy activa que siguen programando para el C64, haciendo auténticas filigranas. También existe una subcultura musical dentro del commodore 64.


----------



## santiago (Dic 28, 2008)

uhh qbasic   

si puedo subo unas fotos de un amplificador valvular de la casa de mis abuelos, esta nuevito, no anda, perro no me dejan meterle mano cre que usa las el34

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Uuppppsssss! Las fichas de parlantes! No me acuerdo como se llamaban pero tenían dos patitas, una redonda y otra plana --> Eran polarizadas! Voy a ver si encuentro las que debo tener guardadas...
> Ahhhh que épocas esas....ahhhh


Son conectores Kiklos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2008)

SSSIIIIII! Eso mismo! Conectores kiklos! Había encontrado una esquema de un amplificador 2 watts marca "Audison" que indicaba un conector kiklos para el parlante y las neuronas no cerraban el circuito unas con otras para acordarme que eran!

Gracias _Eduardo_!


----------



## Machimbre (Dic 28, 2008)

ya no se consiguen verdad? parece q tendré que cambiarlas por una bornera


----------



## Guest (Dic 28, 2008)

si le cambias por una bornera deja de ser original y se combierte en un engendro. 
lo exterior debe ser 100% original.


----------



## Machimbre (Dic 28, 2008)

enca dijo:
			
		

> si le cambias por una bornera deja de ser original y se combierte en un engendro.
> lo exterior debe ser 100% original.


es cierto, tendré que averiguar que tan difícil me resulta conseguir un par


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2008)

Machimbre dijo:
			
		

> ya no se consiguen verdad? parece q tendré que cambiarlas por una bornera


No se en Cordoba, pero se consiguen.


----------



## Machimbre (Dic 28, 2008)

Muy bien, si se consiguen voy por ellas.


----------



## centro58 (May 24, 2009)

una 15 es una reliquia         y   un radio amplificador a valvulas


----------

